# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > Sharepoint > برنامه نویسی شیرپوینت (Sharepoint Development) >  بهترین فارسی ساز برای آفیس و شیر پوینت ؟

## hakim22

با سلام به دوستان
به نظر شما بهترین نرم افزار فارسی ساز برای کار با آفیس 2010 و خود sharepoint server 2010 کدام است. 
چیزی که بیشتر از همه به آن نیاز دارم تقویم فارسی در همه ی نرم افزارهای آفیس است . 
در خود شیرپوینت هم که این نیاز بیشتر به چشم می آید.

----------


## amin1softco

http://www.sharepointsolutions.ir/pr..._Calandar.aspx

http://www.honopardaz.com/Products/S...nCalendar.aspx

یکی ایشون نوشته https://hotfile.com/dl/154284506/63c...ender.rar.html

در کل چیزی از طرف مایکروسافت فک نکنم ارائه شده باشه

----------


## hakim22

اولا باید عرض کنم نسخه ی رایگان که کار ویستا رایان است و از سایت Codeplex دانلود میشود مشکل دارد و در سرور من با خطای عدم وجود یک فایل خاص مواجه میشود.
من قصد خرید یک نسخه ی فارسی ساز را دارم. هزینه اهمیتی نداره اما دوست داشتم از نگاه دوستان تجربیاتشان را در استفاده از فارسی ساز ها جویا شوم.

با تشکر

----------


## sarasara

من نسخه فارسی ساز شرکت راهکار خلاق رو دیدم به نظرم خیلی خوب ترجمه شده، فارسی ساز شرکت تفکر سبز رو هم دیدم که باید بگم زیاد جالب نیست، برای خیلی از کلمات معادل فارسی خوبی استفاده نشده و خیلی جاها هم انگلیسی فارسی، عربی قاطی هست.

----------


## mehdin69

چند می خواین خرج کنین؟

----------


## hakim22

محدودیت مالی نداریم.

----------


## حسین نیک پور

از نظر ترجمه بهترین ترجمه رو راهکار خلاق داره و روی تقویم ادسافت بهتر کار کرده و سایت افکت کمتری داره

----------


## hch

با سلام
به نظر من بهترین فارسی ساز مال شرکت سامیکس هست
من که هم فارسی ساز 2007 و هم 2010 را از این شرکت خریدم و راضی هستم...
بعد از اون شرکت ادسافت هم خوبه

موفق باشید

----------


## amin1136

با سلام
ببخشید من رشتم صنایع هست. تازه با کارایی شیرپوینت آشنا شدم و میخاستم بدونم آیا میشه برنامه ریزی نگهداری و تعمیرات رو که فرآیند هستش رو در شیرپوینت پیاده کرد. در واقع قابلیت نگهداشت داده ها در اون باید موجود باشه و بتونم در آخر هم گزارشاتی از اون داده ها استخراج کنم. در ضمن کاری که میخام همون گردش فرم و تاییدکردن اونها بین افراد و ذخیره اطلاعات فرمهاست.
ممنون

----------

